
Captain Disillusion: World's Greatest Blenderer Live at Blender Conference 2018 - anonymfus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qSTcxt2t74
======
mikewhy
He has another video of a talk where he talks about his channel in general.
He's a great presenter, on top of putting together some great stuff for the
world to watch.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQrzcwsGYy8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQrzcwsGYy8)

